# coreystooks 2021 Lawn Journal



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Thought today would be a good day to start the new journal as we got a rare Alabama snow today. Quick rundown for those that haven't seen my last journal. Got 40,000 sq ft of lawn of which about 12,000 sq ft is maintained reel low at 0.5". Last year I focused on getting what I call the "big yard" weed free and forcing the common bermuda there to spread. I would say about 70% +/- of that area is grown in at the moment and I believe I can get that 100% this year. I also never got the chance to sand level the main yard last year so hopefully that will happen in 2021.

Things to do now:
Got some poa and fescue/rye in the big area that needs to be sprayed out.
Start to spray out the PRG in the backyard at the beginning of March.
Need to bury 4 downspout extensions that I put off last year.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Wanted to post this to reference back to for grow in progress on the big yard.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Going to try to gradually scalp this year. Ran over it this morning at 0.5" to get started. Going to probably take it down in 0.025" increments each week and see how that works, this way when March comes I'll be down to where I want to be. Doing it this way should spread out the clippings to just a couple of baskets each mow instead of a basket after each pass, it will also make it easier on the eclipse since hard scalping is not exactly its specialty.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Went ahead and put down first part of the split app of prodiamine before the rain hopefully it won't be too much rain. Also threw some glypo in the tank for the big yard to clear out a few things.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Gave the rye a cut before the bottom falls out tonight.


----------



## WarTide (Jul 8, 2020)

Yep...bottom fell out alright. I thought Noah was gonna knock on my door at midnight.

How much glypho did you mix per gal? Once we get into the dry spell after Wed, I'm gonna spray.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@WarTide If I remember right I did 2 oz per 1000 sq ft.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got the big yard scalped down and still working the main yard down, got it down to 0.4 got a little more to go. Also gave the the rye a cut yesterday evening it's going to be a shame to kill it off.

Big yard scalped down


Main yard


Sissy grass


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Dang is that extra lot yours or do you just kinda maintain it to keep your yard looking its best?
That prg in the back is absolutely glowing!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@Cdub5_ its all my property but when we moved in it was just a mix of bare dirt and weeds with a little Bermuda mixed in. And thanks I'm definitely doing PRG on the front yard next year.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Finally got the scalp done on the main yard. Got it down to to 0.35" that's as low as I can go with the bedknife setup on the Jake. Going to start maintaining at 0.4" and see how it goes. Still waiting on soil test to see what I need to throw down. Also cut the big yard for the first time since scalping it, surprised how fast its greening up. 
Also threw in some pics of the of the tulips.











Greenup on the big yard


Got a little get together next week so the rye is staying until after that, I would have already killed it off but should be interesting to see how a later transition goes.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Soil test is back, really surprised the main yard doesn't need much but looks like I've got a lot of lime to spread on the big yard.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Been getting a lot of the "rain snakes" lately with all the rain we've been getting. Usually just take them by hand and then go over with the rotary to clean it up but finally got tired of that. Based the idea of the one that @TheTurfTamer built for brushing sand but thought it would work good for this purpose as well. Dragged it over a few spots by hand and did really well, planning on going over everything tomorrow with it to really test it out.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Scalped the rye down to 3/8" yesterday and then hit it with MSM today.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

No pics but mowed this morning and got a lot of green in the catcher. Then after work but down the 8lbs per k of 13-13-13 that the soil test recommended. Going to try to get 1000lbs of lime this weekend which is half of what the big area needs.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got an early morning spray in. I think I enjoy spraying just as much as mowing and there's just something satisfying about doing it with a heavy dew on the ground. Ran the second half of my split app of prodiamine along with some Bifen. Just did the big area since we're supposed to get some rain today and will probably do the main yard tomorrow and hit it with the first irrigation run of the season.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got a mow in this morning, had a late frost last week that set everything back just a little bit but bouncing back now. Got 800lbs of lime spread on the big area last Friday before some rain, not looking forward to doing that two more times. Planning on getting some fert on that area as well this week.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Threw some fert down this morning before the rain, did 3lbs per k of 33-0-0. I just don't buy into all these magical ferts that you see getting thrown around all the time, I feel like I get pretty good results on my lawn and all it has ever had put on it is this cheap ag grade stuff that I get from our local farmer's co-op and you can get just about any ratio you could want.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks like you are off to a good start!
I buy the same bag of fert here in Gville.
Worked great last season. 
I need a budget fert for 3+Acres

I did alternate in some 24-0-11 from Lowes last year because it includes micros and iron.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Getting some good color and growth on the big area after an app of 33-0-0 and some 0-45-0.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got a mow in this morning and I guess the big rain we got made the seedheads go crazy.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Better late than never, finally got my second part of the split app of prodiamine this morning along with some 24-D and Bifen. Wondering what you guys think about the second picture, have about 3-4 patches that look just like this throughout the reel low areas. I think I had some pink snowmold over the winter because I had similar spots like in this topic https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=25474&hilit=spots+in+dormant and everything greened up good but now getting these spots.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Had to give it a double cut today due to the seed heads being crazy right now. Also the rye has seemed to bounce back after the MSM app, may need to do a second app.



Rye in the back.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

18 tons of fun got delivered today


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Got the sand spread, it's great to know someone with a tractor didn't have to do much raking by hand and only had to shovel the back yard.

This is just from back dragging with the tractor.





After running the drag and brushing.





Watering it in.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

It already looked really good. That's gonna be awesome!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Day 3 update. Brushed it again yesterday to work it in even more. Bermuda is starting to poke through.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Day 5. Had a heavy rain last night that washed a little out on the from but got it fixed back pretty good.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Well got back after a week on vacation to a mess. Today is 2 weeks post leveling and while I was gone we got over 6 inches of rain. Had quite a bit of washout in the sand on the front yard will have to try to touch that up a little later. The worst part was how much it had grown. Was probably 1.5"-2" in places and had to dump 35 baskets on the greens mower to get it down to 0.4". The big yard was pushing 5"-6" and had to take it down to 1.5" with the zero turn. Long day of yard work but hopefully everything will be looking good after this week.

Front. 


Big yard.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

First PGR app of the year. Ran 0.25oz/K of T-Nex, 5oz/K Ferromec, and 0.25lbs/k of urea. Need to get the reel ground soon it took a beating from the sand.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Just some post mow pics this morning.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Looking really good!!!!


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

I just sprayed 2 gals of ferromec.
Would love to get that kind of green!

Looking good


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks @Bmossin! And @jasonbraswell the ferromec will definitely do it, I apply 5 oz per k with every PGR app.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Sprayed PGR, iron, and urea this morning, started raining about 30 minutes after I put it down hopefully it had enough time to be absorbed.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Blanket app of Celsius on the big area this morning to take care of a few things coming up. Still filling in really good it's due for some more N though.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Amazing work. Let's see another aerial shot of the progress outside of the fence!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@littlehuman I will try to get one this week. Also apparently common bermuda is more sensitive to Celsius that hybrid, see if you can tell what is common and what is hybrid.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

coreystooks said:


> @littlehuman I will try to get one this week. Also apparently common bermuda is more sensitive to Celsius that hybrid, see if you can tell what is common and what is hybrid.


Haha! With my backyard being almost entirely common, I can relate!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

First cut after a fresh grind and new bedknife on the Jake.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Sprayed some Eagle 20 and Bifen this morning. Still fighting dollar spot on the reel low turf and propiconazole wasn't doing much to it so we'll see how this does. Several lawns in the area have had army worms so trying to get ahead of that as well. Also extended the boom on the sprayer to a 5 nozzle setup with the ability to fold up the outer parts of it to still fit in the backyard, man did that make a difference, really cut down on the amount of passes I was having to make.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

@littlehuman Here's those shots of the grow in progress, still got a little ways to go.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow, awesome progress!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Not much going on just mowing and PGR, needs verticut as it is getting really puffy which I'm sure all the rain we've had this year has something to do with, on the plus side I've only ran my irrigation twice this year. We're expecting our first baby anytime now so I've just bumped the HOC to 5/8" and just trying to get to dormacy as time will be getting limited. Was hoping to do PRG on the front this year but looks like next year will be the year for that. All around happy with how the lawn has done up to this point, still pushing N on the big area to fill it in.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Some pics from the weekend. Also scalped the backyard down for a HOC reset forgot to get pics though.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

PGR and iron this morning, love doing yard work when the weather is like this.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Went ahead and got prodiamine down on the big area this morning.


----------



## RussellJ (May 31, 2020)

This looks great!


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

Big yard looking the best it has all year. Also saw this monster runner, common may not be as pretty as hybrid but dang is it aggressive.


----------

